# What do you do for a living?



## Fernando

*You don't HAVE to answer this, obviously, but I think it would be fun to know what everyone does...and see the different walks of life! 

I'm 27 years old. 

I'm a licensed Broker/Agent for Home and Auto Insurance. (I currently do Homeowners only) I've been doing this for about 6 years now. 

You?*​


----------



## wrmitchell22

I work in Law Enforcement for about 4 years now and was a firefighter before that for 6 years  I am 31


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

RETIRED!

* Law Enforcement

* Real Estate / Investor

* Aldabra Tortoise Breeder


----------



## Turtle Guru

i am 24 and going to school for a civil engineering degree


----------



## Jacob

I Just Turned 18, Im Looking For A Job! Its So Darn Hard With This Economy
Other Then That I Had A Side-Job- Dj


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RETIRED*

* play with a camera --- trying to figure out how they work?

* hatch and sell a redfoot tortoise occasionally.. barely supports the habit.

* Secured/unsecured loan OUTSIDE-COLLECTOR.. which means I had to find the ones that were more than 90 days past due and get them to pay. It got "interesting" at times! I had to be "tactful" not mean - surprise!

* self-employed sales for well over 35 years.. too lazy to work...


----------



## cemmons12

I work in a crappy factory making parts for Honda cars. And it don't pay even close to what Honda pays its workers. I hate it more then any job I have ever had. I'm 39, have 2 bone tumors, and I have Lupus so disability is probably in my future. Sorry to be a downer, glad I have Cooper to pick me up!


----------



## Mao Senpai

27 and working for Geeksquad fixing computers... not thrilled with it but it pays the bills.


----------



## Tom

I, ummm... train dogs...


----------



## Sulcatifornia

We stay at home with my autistic son Shamus, homeschooling. Me and my boyfriend Eric resell items we either find or buy on craigslist, we also have several at home projects to help with the bills and are always coming up with more. 
Spending a 3rd or more of our time in life working unhappily for someone else, for companies that don't care about anyone but the bottom line, isn't our idea of "making a living".


----------



## chelonian freak

cemmons12 said:


> I work in a crappy factory making parts for Honda cars. And it don't pay even close to what Honda pays its workers. I hate it more then any job I have ever had. I'm 39, have 2 bone tumors, and I have Lupus so disability is probably in my future. Sorry to be a downer, glad I have Cooper to pick me up!



hi anyway im from indonesia.in my country now traditional medicine are develop.nowadays people use daun sirsak to threat cancer or tumors.if i not wrong.hehehe...anyway maybe u can try this.i dont know what is daun sirsak in english.gbu.keep the spirit bro


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Tom said:


> I, ummm... train dogs...



And you get paid for that?


----------



## chelonian freak

im jeffrey from indonesia.im a fresh graduate.im 25anyway now i just help my parents with their work:shy:.anyway there is aldabra breeder here.wow...can i buy from u sir?thx


----------



## Edna

I'm 51, have been a public school teacher for 17 years. I love teaching, love my students and most parents, love the teachers I work with and all the teachers I worked with in Poplar, MT before I came here. I love my principal. I also love Christmas break, spring break, and summer!!!


----------



## Tom

Redfoot NERD said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, ummm... train dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you get paid for that?
Click to expand...


Hey, its a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it...


----------



## lynnedit

Redfoot NERD said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, ummm... train dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you get paid for that?
Click to expand...


Ha, ha!
I am a Family Practice MD (means you know a little about a lot of stuff),pretty close to 'sort of' retiring, and I love to garden and make life better for my torts!


----------



## dmarcus

I work armed security at the Radio Shack Corporate headquarters while I am going through the process to hopefully become a police officer for either Arlington or Fort Worth Texas...


----------



## Baoh

I am a Research & Development Scientist in Biotherapeutics.


----------



## terryo

I am a cook, nurse, seamstress, cleaning woman, chauffeur, teacher, psychologist, waiter.......in other words, I am a stay-at-home Mom and wife. I used to be a private secretary for the manager of a bank......then I got married, and had 5 kids.....all boys. One is still home, so I haven't retired yet.


----------



## Jacqui

For atleast three more weeks, I am once again an Over the road truckdriver. It sucks that I finally found a job I love, but it takes me away from the world I love.


----------



## Angi

I am 45 and have been a stay at home mom for 17 year. I have done odd jobs while being home with my kids. I baby sat I taught living skills to dissabled adults, sold jewelry and I worked as a yard duty. Before kids I was a waitress. Now that my youngest is going to middle school (this coming year) I am wanting (needing) to get a job, but not sure what I am qualified to do. Also I am afaid that in this bad economy it will really be hard to find a job working around my kids schedules. I am not complaining I have enjoyed being with my kids  I just with I had job skills or an interest in something that paid.


----------



## ascott

currently unemployed (laid off) use to work for San Bernardino County/Parks, I was one of the folks that did all to maintain the 800+ acre wildlife/camping park...(revenue,supplies, heavy equipment, built structures, plumbing, concrete work, irrigation, tons of customer care service, sewage lift station operation/maint., mojave river way maint.) absolute fav 

before that;
licensed personal lines insurance agent (11 years or so)
(this was the job that made me crazy  but was damn good at it)

Reading Tutor
Trained staff at finance co.
Dog trainer (4 years, another of my favs but did not pay enough then)
Purchaser of aircraft turbine engines
Marketing Assist for Insurance Broker
worked at a kennel, was hagen daz sample girl, etc etc etc 

My future goal is Biologist, with reptile focus, desert tort preservation.

I think I over did the reply..... LOL 

well hell, forgot ---43 years old, will be 44 next month...wow, I don't know how it goes so fast


----------



## Jedi

Police Officer. I work three days 12.5 shifts. For the last year I have been working a weekday day shift, but wishing I worked graveyard for the summer. Carrying over 20lbs over gear in a all dark wool uniform is hot.


----------



## Fernando

ALDABRAMAN said:


> RETIRED!
> 
> * Law Enforcement
> 
> * Real Estate / Investor
> 
> * Aldabra Tortoise Breeder





Redfoot NERD said:


> *RETIRED*
> 
> * play with a camera --- trying to figure out how they work?
> 
> * hatch and sell a redfoot tortoise occasionally.. barely supports the habit.
> 
> * Secured/unsecured loan OUTSIDE-COLLECTOR.. which means I had to find the ones that were more than 90 days past due and get them to pay. It got "interesting" at times! I had to be "tactful" not mean - surprise!
> 
> * self-employed sales for well over 35 years.. too lazy to work...



LUCKY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a moderator on the Tortoise Forum!!!

No, just kidding:

I worked for 30 years and retired from AT&T as a Communications Engineer. Been retired for almost 20 years. Taking care of the tortoises and building pens and shelters takes up a good portion of my day, and then I play on the computer or read mystery novels.


----------



## laramie

I am a front office medical receptionist/assistant for a rhuematologist. I have been in the health care field for about 5/6 years now. I used to work for an oncologist.


----------



## dmmj

I am an unpaid contributor to TFO
I do online surveys to make money, I also am a part time ebay seller, plus I sell on CL, I am also looking to start a few businesses and a forum or two.

I also would like to be a full time tortoise breeder of a few choice species, and I volunteer to take over for aldabraman if anything ever happens to him.

Before the real estate bubble popped I was a notary public who did mortgage loans, and I have plans to one day be a part time lawyer. Also when I grow up I wan to be a fire engine ( CLANG CLANG CLANG)


----------



## cemmons12

Sulcatifornia said:


> We stay at home with my autistic son Shamus, homeschooling. Me and my boyfriend Eric resell items we either find or buy on craigslist, we also have several at home projects to help with the bills and are always coming up with more.
> Spending a 3rd or more of our time in life working unhappily for someone else, for companies that don't care about anyone but the bottom line, isn't our idea of "making a living".



Amen to that!!!!


----------



## Laura

Im 48, Ive done Wildlife rehab, Conservation, Some commercial work like Tom.. ;-) Vet work and new carreer at 40.. Animal Control. Never thought Id be in law Enforcement.. the gear and the wonderful flattering uniforms!


----------



## Angi

Wow I am blown away by the things you all have done. Angela ~ I am so suprised at the jobs you have done. Laura~ your life sounds exciting. Jacqui~ ALL I can say is WOW! TerryO~Two boys have been hard for me. And some of you I already knew about your exciting careers. It is fun to hear. Great thread Fernando.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Professional Hitman...lol. 

Im a Social Worker according to the pretty little paper... But Im currently a U.S. Army Soldier hooooahhh! lol.


----------



## Fernando

Well, before Insurance I drove fork lifts for a fortune 500 Carpet company. Loading and unloading rolls of carpet into big rig trucks all night long, during my grave yard shift.

So when the opportunity came to get involved in the insurance industry, you can only imagine how quick I jumped on that one!


----------



## October

Nursing Student, Mama, Seamstress, etc etc. Nothing exciting. Debating on trying to find a job for this next semester or rack up some more loans. :/ Thinking about driving a cab.
Oh, 28.



terryo said:


> then I got married, and had 5 kids.....all boys.


I have 2 boys and every time I hear someone that had all boys my heart skips a beat. Can't I have just one girl? 



Jacqui said:


> For atleast three more weeks, I am once again an Over the road truckdriver. It sucks that I finally found a job I love, but *it takes me away from the world I love*.


My mom was an OTR driver for 8ish years. She loved it, but ultimately came back home for that very reason.


----------



## DocNezzy

Jedi said:


> Police Officer. I work three days 12.5 shifts. For the last year I have been working a weekday day shift, but wishing I worked graveyard for the summer. Carrying over 20lbs over gear in a all dark wool uniform is hot.



Hot?  Try 120 pounds of gear in 130 degrees! Naw man, kuddos to cops!

I am 28 years old. I am a hospital corpsman in the Navy, currently stationed in Naples, Italy. Before this, I spent 4 years at Camp Pendleton with 1st Marine Division. 2 deployments to Iraq and one coming up in March to Afghanistan!


----------



## EricIvins

Professional(?) Reptile pooper scooper I guess?


----------



## B K

I'm in the medical field. I use to put in new knees and hips and fixing broken bones but now I sell the stuff to do that.


----------



## wrmitchell22

Tom said:


> I, ummm... train dogs...



Never would have guessed, lol! 



terryo said:


> I am a cook, nurse, seamstress, cleaning woman, chauffeur, teacher, psychologist, waiter.......in other words, I am a stay-at-home Mom and wife. I used to be a private secretary for the manager of a bank......then I got married, and had 5 kids.....all boys. One is still home, so I haven't retired yet.



Terryo, you are a mom, you don't get to retire, silly


----------



## lynnedit

wrmitchell22 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, ummm... train dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never would have guessed, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a cook, nurse, seamstress, cleaning woman, chauffeur, teacher, psychologist, waiter.......in other words, I am a stay-at-home Mom and wife. I used to be a private secretary for the manager of a bank......then I got married, and had 5 kids.....all boys. One is still home, so I haven't retired yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terryo, you are a mom, you don't get to retire, silly
Click to expand...




Sometimes you don't even retire when the 'leave' home, lol


----------



## wrmitchell22

I forgot to mention I have a diploma in Professional Dog Training, but after 6 years wasn't able to make a living doing it, thats when I finally got into Law enforcement, I wanted ot be a cop since I was 5 years old.

@ Jedi, I totally agree, most of my jobs requires, hiking a long way with a lot of gear. Right now I am assigned to an office compiling Intelligence, so I got a lucky break for now  But I love my job either way!


----------



## Guggie

I work at a bank as a software designer and developer, working with high dollar payment systems.

Hey - Wake up!!


----------



## jeffbens0n

26 years old, work in sales/customer service, automotive radiators and A/C condensers.


----------



## safir11

I'm studying to become a zootechnical engineer (don't know if you use that term over there), when I finish the graduation I will also study to be a vet 

Also, I'm 19, and just finished the first year of Zoo!  (here, a graduation takes 3 years)


----------



## jbean7916

Well I'm 26 years old and right now, I sell Search Engine Marketing to Small Businesses. However, on the 1st I'm moving to our Web Services Department to sell websites, hosting, logo design and all the extra goodies as well. 

I go to school full time and I also have quite the zoo at home. 6 ball pythons (and a pair breeding right now), 2 beardies, a nile monitor and our new sully tort.


----------



## Cfr200

I retired from the Coast Guard, then worked as a military contractor for 5 years working in marine electronics field. Now, I am a full time student (junior) majoring in Elementary Education. I don't know if I can find a job when I am done, but I find school and teaching very interesting.


----------



## Neal

I'm an auditor, soon to be CPA (just took the test last week). On the side I am a stripper.


----------



## Fernando

Neal said:


> On the side I am a stripper.



Very lucrative, Neal.


----------



## ChiKat

I am currently a substitute teacher until I find a full time teaching position! I had a long term subbing position in a 4th grade classroom several months ago; it was great 
I'm also a nanny...full-time this summer, and I will be continuing to nanny after school in the fall.


----------



## terryo

Fernando said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I am a stripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucrative, Neal.
Click to expand...


Nice Neal.....Oh, by the way can I have the address where you work?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am a stay at home mom of 3. Now that my oldest is starting middle school a lot of my friends are excited about getting some "mommy hour" type job. My other two are to young for me even to consider it but in truth I hope I just go from stay at home mom to housewife.


----------



## 68merc

11 years ago I was a Finish carpenter, had my own business and all. Now I take down shoplifters and investigate fraud for a Big retail chain. How one led to the other im still not sure!!!


----------



## gmayor

I am a plumber by Trade but right now i have left the plumbing filled to go to Bible College and i am now working at Radio Shack for the time being until im done with school, then ill go back to Plumbing or God willing become a youth pastor at my church.


----------



## Torty Mom

I work at a school, usually with kindergarteners, but today we had an emergency at summer camp, so I had to run over there this morning and check 42 kiddos for lice! Nice! This was before I even got to finish my coffee! I am suppose to be on summer break but the girls all freaked out. The worst part was washing my hands 42 times in a row, now my hands are all dry. Actually, it wasn't too bad if that is all I have to complain about!


----------



## eudora09

I'm 23 and I'm a stay at home wife. I take care of all our animals (chinchilla, fish, dog, cats, ball pythons, corn snakes, colombian boa constrictors, sand boas, greek tortoise, a hamster and a rat) and keep the house clean and food made. I advocate for others with disabilities (I'm a paraplegic since my accident when I was 4 yrs old) and talk with them about how you can overcome any obstacle if you put your mind to it.


----------



## RV's mom

I'm 58 - wow, time flies... A Registered Respiratory Therapist, 12 hour night shift - hope to return to that soon. Was off a while with a knee replacement (and then a fall at work on the new knee). I've worked in the hospital setting for about 30 years now ~ 20 of those as an RRT

Potter in my spare time - and in the winter. The 'studio' is in the garage, and its too darn hot to work out there right now.

I've worked for general motors, in a transmission plant sweeping floors and digging out the pits under the machines. Before that I worked in a Racquetball house, front desk, and giving lessons.
ah, to be young again...... this old body is getting pretty creaky.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len


----------



## HankC13

I do quality assurance and training for our fraud analysts at a prepaid card co. Sounds exciting right? Wife and I started a dog grooming business a few months back and im hoping to quit my corporate job soon.


----------



## wrmitchell22

??Len?? said:


> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len



What's a Union Insulator?


----------



## CJSTorts

I am 28 and a special education teacher. My current school works with students with Autism, I will be going to a new school in a few weeks. The students at my new school have a wider range of disabilities, with Downs being most predominate. I love my job though it is emotionally and physically trying some days. The last few weeks I have literally come home with my arms covered in bruises and scratches from a new student.

I am also a quilter, with a small home based business. Before all this I was an autopsy tech for the medical examiner's office for 4 years.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

wrmitchell22 said:


> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
Click to expand...

That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.


----------



## jaizei

I'm 27 and have been an electrician for almost 9 years.


----------



## Fernando

??Len?? said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.
Click to expand...


Does it have anything to do with assisting Union workers advance in work positions?


----------



## Skyler Nell

I'm 19 and a waitress at Mimi's Cafe lol.
But that's just to make money for now, going to school to become either a social worker or a speech pathologist


----------



## mctlong

I've been an archaeologist for the past 12 years. Before that, I worked in retail.


----------



## CJSTorts

mctlong said:


> I've been an archaeologist for the past 12 years. Before that, I worked in retail.



I got my BA in anthropology from UF.


----------



## dmmj

mctlong said:


> I've been an archaeologist for the past 12 years. Before that, I worked in retail.


Visit any temples of doom, or search for a lost ark recently?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

I'm a graduate student in ecology and evolutionary biology. I teach and do research here at the University of Colorado.


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD

Hello 
I.m 55, born & raised on the Atachafalaya river in South Louisiana.
Been in Texas for 35 years working in oilfield machine shops .
Production manager for a major supplier of oil drilling tools .
Just celebrated 30 yrs of marrige with my Yellow Rose of Texas on 07/25/2011 .
On weekends i am a slave to my 3 yr old Beardered Dragon and my new family of 4 Redfoot torts.
Mike D.


----------



## Az tortoise compound

In another life, I was a Used Car Director for a multi-franchise(VW, Subaru, Mazda) car dealer. In a life before that I was an electrician.
My brother Andy used to be an executive chef at a few fancy restaurants here in Phoenix and ran a catering company for awhile.


----------



## FranklinAndTara

I'm 29 and currently work at Target unloading trucks! I previously worked as a Grill cook at a Lebanese Restraunt, Sold athletic shoes for 3 years at sports authority (any foot pain? lemme know 90% chance I'll know how to fix u!) and was an assistant manager when i left 7-Eleven after 5 years... Now Im thinking of going to Cop School! (police academy.... i know, its more fun to call it cop school!)



Fernando said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I am a stripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucrative, Neal.
Click to expand...

lol Bahahahahaha!
Male of Female stripper Neal? 
I'd like this alot better if you tell me u do it in drag


----------



## DesertGrandma

Fernando said:


> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it have anything to do with assisting Union workers advance in work positions?
Click to expand...


Were you a mediator for Union conflicts or negotiations?

RETIRED and loving it~~~


----------



## FranklinAndTara

emysemys said:


> I'm a moderator on the Tortoise Forum!!!
> 
> No, just kidding:
> 
> I worked for 30 years and retired from AT&T as a Communications Engineer. Been retired for almost 20 years. Taking care of the tortoises and building pens and shelters takes up a good portion of my day, and then I play on the computer or read mystery novels.



Have you read the Sookie Stackhouse Novels by Charlaine Harris?


----------



## wrmitchell22

??Len?? said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.
Click to expand...


Why do I feel like I need to get you into an interrogation room in order for you to answer the question? lol!



FranklinAndTara said:


> I'm 29 and currently work at Target unloading trucks! I previously worked as a Grill cook at a Lebanese Restraunt, Sold athletic shoes for 3 years at sports authority (any foot pain? lemme know 90% chance I'll know how to fix u!) and was an assistant manager when i left 7-Eleven after 5 years... Now Im thinking of going to Cop School! (police academy.... i know, its more fun to call it cop school!)
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I am a stripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucrative, Neal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol Bahahahahaha!
> Male of Female stripper Neal?
> I'd like this alot better if you tell me u do it in drag
Click to expand...




Foot question, my feet hurt really bad when I walk my dogs or run, it feels like they are broken, but only when I walk more than a couple blocks? it gets to the point where I want to take my shoes off and walk bare foot!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

DesertGrandma said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it have anything to do with assisting Union workers advance in work positions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you a mediator for Union conflicts or negotiations?
Click to expand...


No to both,I was and always will be a Construction Worker, that at times got really really really dirty, worked with a lot of materials that today are outlawed or regulated.The best known one is asbestos They paid me for years to put it on and then they paid me even more to take it out.(Talk about job security) I enjoyed my work,I got to work in a lot of Federal Buildings, Embassies,The White House, US Capital Building,Senate and House sides, National Archives, Most of the Museums in DC, Military Base's all around and in DC, Pentagon,etc. Also places like The National Geographic Society Building, my last job there was when they were putting in the TV broadcast studio. ABC,FOX,News, Masonic Headquarters. My favorite places to work were in the Generating Stations (power plants) both fossil fuel and nukes,the nukes were cleaner but more restrictions.


----------



## exoticsdr

I like this thread....let's list my occupations, United States Air Force Wideband Communications Technician, Electronics/ Metal Detector/Strain Guage Technician (worked on electronics, metal detectors and scales), Drill Rig Operator, Land Surveyor/Draftsman, Construction/Water Tower Inspector, Bridge Builder/Supervisor, College Student/Neurochemical Researcher and finally Veterinarian at ripe old age of 38!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't attend a day of college until I was 30 years old!


----------



## mctlong

dmmj said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been an archaeologist for the past 12 years. Before that, I worked in retail.
> 
> 
> 
> Visit any temples of doom, or search for a lost ark recently?
Click to expand...


Still searching...




CJSTorts said:


> I got my BA in anthropology from UF.



awesome.


----------



## Angi

I want to retire, but I would have to geta job first


----------



## nicolek

I am an outdoor sales rep for a beauty supply company... however I just got a new position in the company where I will be an educator for the different brands we carry. Not too bad of a gig. Basically, I sell shampoo and tell people what is in it and how to use it. I will be 28 very shortly.


----------



## Yvonne G

FranklinAndTara said:


> Have you read the Sookie Stackhouse Novels by Charlaine Harris?



No. I've not heard of that author. I'll have to do some research. Thanks!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.

Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...


----------



## Wirewehear

Nice thread, its interesting to read of all the different jobs people do. Of them all I think being a full time mom/housewife would be the hardest ... I take that back ... second hardest. Being an AC officer would be the hardest in my opinion. I couldnt do that job. While I'm sure there are great rewards in it, I'd likely turn into a serial killer dealing with so many people who should own nothing more than a stuffed teddy bear. Anyhow.....
I would have loved to be an Archaeologist or a cop. Landscape design would have been pretty cool too. But ended up being a repairman (woman) for the phone company. Been at it for 29 yrs. Its grubby but its been a good job and I'm good at it as I should be after so many yrs. Was hoping to retire by now but will have to stick it out for about 5 more yrs. Talk about hauling equipment ..... in full climbing gear plus toting my 28ft ladder, I carry about 100lbs - I weigh 120 ... lol. Sometimes I wonder how the heck I'm still doing this at 50. Its not so old but the wear and tear is starting to set in.
When I retire I'd like to get into photography, volunteer at our no-kill animal shelter and if I'm real lucky, start a rescue/retirement home for surrendered/homeless senior dogs and maybe an old horse or two ..... three.


----------



## Fernando

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...



12 string...nice! 

You got any practice tips you've learned? I've been playing for about two years and I hate bar chords still!


----------



## ascott

Skyler...not the MiMis in Apple Valley is it? LOL


----------



## froghaven5

I work nights as a Pediatric Home Health Care Nurse. I've been doing that for the past 16 years.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Fernando said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 string...nice!
> 
> You got any practice tips you've learned? I've been playing for about two years and I hate bar chords still!
Click to expand...


Just keep plugging away at it...bar chords require that you build up a bit more srength in your fretting hand, and it's also handy to take your guitar to a repairman to have it's action adjusted to be as easy on your hands as possible...guitars almost NEVER are set-up new, because everybody likes different things.


----------



## FranklinAndTara

wrmitchell22 said:


> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Retired,9 years now, I worked as a Union Insulator, out of Local #24 Wash DC. Len
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Union Insulator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what made it a great career choice, no one knew who we were or what we did, it paid good and had a great retirement plan, 30 years and out, I actually worked 34 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like I need to get you into an interrogation room in order for you to answer the question? lol!
> 
> 
> 
> FranklinAndTara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 29 and currently work at Target unloading trucks! I previously worked as a Grill cook at a Lebanese Restraunt, Sold athletic shoes for 3 years at sports authority (any foot pain? lemme know 90% chance I'll know how to fix u!) and was an assistant manager when i left 7-Eleven after 5 years... Now Im thinking of going to Cop School! (police academy.... i know, its more fun to call it cop school!)
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I am a stripper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very lucrative, Neal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol Bahahahahaha!
> Male of Female stripper Neal?
> I'd like this alot better if you tell me u do it in drag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foot question, my feet hurt really bad when I walk my dogs or run, it feels like they are broken, but only when I walk more than a couple blocks? it gets to the point where I want to take my shoes off and walk bare foot!
Click to expand...





ok 
1. where do they hurt? heels, forefoot/toes? 
2. what kind of pain... Sharp stabbling pain? dull ache? 
3. do your feet hurt when you wake up in the morining? 
4. do you walk bare foot? and does it actually feel better that way?
I need a little more info... but chances are your shoes are too short or you may have a stability shoe when you need a neutral..
lemme know!!



emysemys said:


> FranklinAndTara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the Sookie Stackhouse Novels by Charlaine Harris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I've not heard of that author. I'll have to do some research. Thanks!!
Click to expand...


i love them! they're mystery meets the supernatural... i Read the whole set in like 10 days... i was addicted


----------



## jwhite

I am a nursing student, I have 2.5 years to go.

in the mean time I drive a shuttle van at our airport to help pay the bills.

Before I went back to school I had been a Union Plasterer for 15 years.

I am also a Dad to 5 kids aged 15 to 2 years that keep us pretty busy


----------



## Missy

Im the big 40 but feel 25, LOL. I am an E.M.T. and work for our local ambulance company. I also work in the ER at the trauma center. But the job that I am most proud of is MOM to two great kids.


----------



## DesertGrandma

@??Len?? LOL, you got us!


----------



## Isa

I am 30 and I work in finance (for a pension fund).


----------



## jackrat

I'm a crane operator on a deepwater oil drilling rig. It's a living. 21 days on and 21 off. Been at it for 15 years. Watched the Horizon burn and sink,very sad and tragic thing. Completed the first well after the moritorium last hitch. Lots of good American oil flowing into the pipeline from it.


----------



## DeanS

I thought I answered this before...but apparently not!

I'm an Animal Care Technician for the City of Los Angeles...also a Reserve Animal Control Officer...832 P.O.S.T. Certified!


----------



## jackrat

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...


I would be willing to bet you are a Ray Wylie Hubbard fan.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

jackrat said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet you are a Ray Wylie Hubbard fan.
Click to expand...


Actually, a fan and a friend...great entertainer, great guy.


----------



## jackrat

Terry Allan Hall said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet you are a Ray Wylie Hubbard fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a fan and a friend...great entertainer, great guy.
Click to expand...

I've been a fan since I was in grade school. I'd kill to meet Ray! One of the best writers ever. I'm envious of you.LOL


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...


Hey Terry, when I saw this pic of you, I thought, Burl Ives has been reincarnated. He is my all time favorite performer. In the pic if you take out the color it's hard to tell the difference between you and him.What ya think?


----------



## tequillakma

I'm a logistics and documentations manager for a very large world-wide inspection company. The division I work in is the Agricultural Division.

I would love to change careers and do something with animals, but that's a VERY hard change to make. :-(


----------



## Madkins007

I'm going to be 53 soon, and besides being a husband, father, and new grandfather I have been a wheelchair technician/adaptive technologist at a local rehab facility for the last 19 years. We work with a wide variety of adults with disabilities, usually the more challenging cases, and I deal with their mobility issues, help solve access issues, etc. Great company- got voted 'best place to work locally' for 5 years almost in a row.

I work part time for the American Red Cross as an instructor, certified to teach all kinds of CPR and stuff- I don't teach 'wet stuff' (lifeguarding, etc.) and a couple others, although I DO teach the Dog and Cat First Aid classes which are fun, even if the manikins are really kinda creepy.

I do software reviews for pay on a gadget website (fun job- decent per-review pay and get to keep the gadgets!) and dink around with some on-line survey sites, but am the wrong demographic for most of their stuff. I'm trying to monetize the Library with some Amazon links (nada so far, but I don't want to push it), and am trying to find some other ways to make a few bucks and not have to work so hard.

All that and I barely make as much as my wife who is working on her EdD (Educational doctorate) and is a professor of education.

I have an Associates degree in applied science (electronics), EMT certification that has no expiration date on it, and a long list of past jobs and 'certifications' in things as varied as clowning, cartooning, and hardware retailing.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

??Len?? said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terry, when I saw this pic of you, I thought, Burl Ives has been reincarnated. He is my all time favorite performer. In the pic if you take out the color it's hard to tell the difference between you and him.What ya think?
Click to expand...


LOL...I've been compared w/ worse folks...big fan of Burl Ives.


----------



## Mallykc

I'm 24 (as of today) and just graduated and looking for a job as a recreational therapist. 

Anyone know anyone hiring? lol


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise

I am 35 years old. I am a Respiratory Therapist, specializing in infants and children, been in the field for 14 years. I am so blessed, I love my job! Great topic.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Madkins007

MalKC said:


> I'm 24 (as of today) and just graduated and looking for a job as a recreational therapist.
> 
> Anyone know anyone hiring? lol



It would be a bit of a commute, but we do sometimes (all full right now, though!) www.qliomaha.com for an old video/site


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

rockyMTNtortoise said:


> I am 35 years old. I am a Respiratory Therapist, specializing in infants and children, been in the field for 14 years. I am so blessed, I love my job! Great topic.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon



As a mother of a severe chronic asthmatic I so appreciate everything you do!!


----------



## Candy

Skyler Nell said:


> I'm 19 and a waitress at Mimi's Cafe lol.
> But that's just to make money for now, going to school to become either a social worker or a speech pathologist



I'd definitely pick the "Speech Pathologist."


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> rockyMTNtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 35 years old. I am a Respiratory Therapist, specializing in infants and children, been in the field for 14 years. I am so blessed, I love my job! Great topic.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a mother of a severe chronic asthmatic I so appreciate everything you do!!
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for the kind words. It is my pleasure. Thank you again.


----------



## Stephanie

I am currently unemployed but in school. :shy:
I might end up majoring in engineering, but so far I've been facing obstacles with my school as they have too many students in those types of departments. 
I would kill for a job, but they are few and far between where I'm at (as it is with many other areas, I'm sure).


----------



## Yvonne G

Stephanie said:


> I am currently unemployed but in school. :shy:
> I might end up majoring in engineering, but so far I've been facing obstacles with my school as they have too many students in those types of departments.
> I would kill for a job, but they are few and far between where I'm at (as it is with many other areas, I'm sure).



If you can get on with the Electric company, the phone company or a cable company, they will teach you communications engineering or electrical engineering.


----------



## Stephanie

emysemys said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed but in school. :shy:
> I might end up majoring in engineering, but so far I've been facing obstacles with my school as they have too many students in those types of departments.
> I would kill for a job, but they are few and far between where I'm at (as it is with many other areas, I'm sure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get on with the Electric company, the phone company or a cable company, they will teach you communications engineering or electrical engineering.
Click to expand...


I have no clue how to go about doing that...


----------



## Mic

I'm 23 and I am currently a teller at a bank. Not sure I fit in, the girls I work with wouldn't even pick up a turtle. Haha before this I worked at Auto Zone for 4 years and went to school for radiology.


----------



## Skyler Nell

ascott said:


> Skyler...not the MiMis in Apple Valley is it? LOL



Nope! haha


----------



## HLogic

I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.

Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?


----------



## Schlomo

I'm a contracts and proposals manager for the largest professional services firm in the world. I work primarily on large Federal government proposals. The total value of proposals we work on have ranged from $100M to $5B. We're expected to do all we can to win. Whenever I'm on a proposal, I sometimes have to work 80hrs or more for 4 weeks straight (we have 30 days to respond to a proposal unless they extend the due date) - so there's a lot of stress to deal with.

Basically, my job sucks - but it pays the bills. I've actually found my new Tortoise buddies to be very relaxing to watch. I wish I could be working with animals all the time.


----------



## LeroyLeft

Iam a radioactive waste handler decontaminatiion tec 2 ,currently running the hazwaste programs at a nuclear power plant ,just intered my 28th year at this site.


----------



## lynnedit

HLogic said:


> I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.
> 
> Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?


----------



## pochito

i,m a casino dealer.


----------



## mctlong

emysemys said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed but in school. :shy:
> I might end up majoring in engineering, but so far I've been facing obstacles with my school as they have too many students in those types of departments.
> I would kill for a job, but they are few and far between where I'm at (as it is with many other areas, I'm sure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get on with the Electric company, the phone company or a cable company, they will teach you communications engineering or electrical engineering.
Click to expand...


If you're interested in electrical engineering, there's growth in the renewable energy sector. I know that Southern California Edison has College interns every summer. Here's SCE's internship website:
http://www.sce.com/communityandrecreation/education/college-programs.htm
and their jobs website:
http://www.edison.com/careers/erecruit.asp


----------



## Madkins007

HLogic said:


> I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.
> 
> Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?



Black in the middle, and white with red streaks on the outer edges.


----------



## JeffG

Just saw this thread! In chronological order:

-paper boy 
-grocery bag boy
-grocery stocker
-residential home designer 
-and for the last 20+ years, I move stuff from here to there, and then sometimes bring stuff back from there to here. It's not really as exciting as it sounds!


----------



## SnakeyeZ

I am one of three sales representatives for a medical/healthcare supply company here in Winnipeg Manitoba. We sell various medical supplies, equipment and instruments to clinics, hospitals, home care, nursing homes, chiropractic offices, dental offices, veterinary hospitals - and so on.


----------



## chase thorn

high school.....


----------



## Momof4

SAHM. 
Before that I was a

1. Nanny
2. preschool teacher for 10yrs at the same school
3. Nanny for 2 years then met my husband through the mom
4. Then a nanny for a family for 7 years. 
5. Stay at home mom.
I feel very fortunate I am able to stay home w/ my kids. 
I never went to a 4yr college or have many skills so I have no idea what I would do if I had to go back. The whole thought frightens me. That reminds me, I better get off here and get my house clean


----------



## Yvonne G

Stephanie said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently unemployed but in school. :shy:
> I might end up majoring in engineering, but so far I've been facing obstacles with my school as they have too many students in those types of departments.
> I would kill for a job, but they are few and far between where I'm at (as it is with many other areas, I'm sure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get on with the Electric company, the phone company or a cable company, they will teach you communications engineering or electrical engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue how to go about doing that...
Click to expand...


Just go to your local phone company, cable company and power company, ask for the employment/personell department and fill out an application.


----------



## Robert

I spend my days in the operating room. I sell spine implants and bone graft substitutes. 

Someday I plan to work for Doc Westin......


----------



## savigreen

I am a registered veterinary technician and I work in an oncology department of an animal hospital. I am going to school part time right now to try and get into the zoo med side of things


----------



## matt41gb

I'm 31 years old. I'm a veterinary technician at a really nice small animal hospital in Arlington TX. I'm working on my biology degree currently and plan on going to veterinary school. I'm right there with Dr. Todd, going to school at 30 and wanting to be a veterinarian. You're definitely my inspiration sir! Thanks for all of your encouragement. 

-Matt


----------



## Fernando

matt41gb said:


> I'm 31 years old. I'm a veterinary technician at a really nice small animal hospital in Arlington TX. I'm working on my biology degree currently and plan on going to veterinary school. I'm right there with Dr. Todd, going to school at 30 and wanting to be a veterinarian. You're definitely my inspiration sir! Thanks for all of your encouragement.
> 
> -Matt



I was thinking the exact same thing! The Doc gives me hope!


----------



## turtletania

I am 40 years old. I am a language teacher from Australia - teaching in Brunei Darussalam. Been teaching 18 years now. Always teaching foreign language and LOVE IT!


----------



## New Redfoot Mom

I am a Production Underwriter for a large insurance company, replying to this old thread in an effort to reach BK - who cannot accept a private response. INTERESTED IN THE ARTIC TORTOISE CLUB - please contact me. Live in Cleveland...

Sharon


----------



## codyv34

Im currently going to a Technical college and i am in my first year of a two year program Heating, Ventilation , Air Conditioning and Refrigeration

I work at a heating and Air Conditioning as a shop boy, and future Service technician. i run various errands, and clean up the shop, also i got and help out on jobs and service calls, and this summer i will be out in the field doing preventative maintenance, my first step towards entering the Field


----------



## lynnedit

Good for you!


----------



## EKLC

Tortoise care is my primary job, but to pay the bills i am a PhD researcher in electrical engineering.


----------



## jaizei

codyv34 said:


> Im currently going to a Technical college and i am in my first year of a two year program Heating, Ventilation , Air Conditioning and Refrigeration
> 
> I work at a heating and Air Conditioning as a shop boy, and future Service technician. i run various errands, and clean up the shop, also i got and help out on jobs and service calls, and this summer i will be out in the field doing preventative maintenance, my first step towards entering the Field



What made you want to be a HVAC Tech?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

EKLC said:


> Tortoise care is my primary job, but to pay the bills i am a PhD researcher in electrical engineering.


----------



## codyv34

jaizei said:


> codyv34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently going to a Technical college and i am in my first year of a two year program Heating, Ventilation , Air Conditioning and Refrigeration
> 
> I work at a heating and Air Conditioning as a shop boy, and future Service technician. i run various errands, and clean up the shop, also i got and help out on jobs and service calls, and this summer i will be out in the field doing preventative maintenance, my first step towards entering the Field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you want to be a HVAC Tech?
Click to expand...


Well when i was trying to figure out what direction i wanted to go with my life, i had looked into the trades. and when i looked at the 3 major ones that came to mind, Plumbing, Electrician, and HVAC. the hvac field had little dependence on New Construction. At least in the way i wanted to be involved in these fields, because you could Argue me saying that Electricians rely on N/c... But my neighbor works in the field, and i was pretty close with him and his family. I had a first hand view in some of the positives of the business, and saw that he lived a pretty comfortable lifestyle, After talking to him, he got me a job at the company he worked at ,and i gave it a shot and started working there my senior year of high school, mostly doing shop work, along with installs and riding around on service calls, and now that im in school i realized how great of a decision i had made.


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon

I am late on this thread but I wanted to join in anyways!

I am currently a telephone operator at a Honda dealership. I also take their inventory of all the new car units and photograph all the pre-owned units for the website. I do this to pay the bills while I attend college full-time. I am almost done with my second year of pursuing a B.S in biology. What I will do with that degree I have no clue... either teach, (depending on GPA) try applying to med school, maybe try to be an RN. .. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## DanaLachney

I'm 27 and a stay at home mom nothing exciting here


----------



## erdavis

I'm 17 and still in highschool. But I've been in a nursing program for 4 years almost and gettin' my CNA liscense next month. Then will be going to college for 2 years to get my Registered Nurse degree. Then take 6 months off to hike the Appalachian Trail(been waitin' on it all my life). Then work while I do 2 more years for my BA in nursing. Then add on another 2 to get my masters. 
For now I'm a skating carhop at Sonic Drive-In and a CNA student at the hospital. After April I'll be quitin' sonic to work as a CNA. 

It's interesting to see what everyone does!


----------



## Kerryann

I do IT security with a focus on regulatory compliance. It is wayyyy more fun than it sounds


----------



## lisa127

I run a before/afterschool care program at an elementary school.


----------



## Blakem

I currently am a college student, graduating this semester! I turned 22 in November. I work with autistic children as a behavioral interventionist. On the side, I am a volunteer coach for special Olympics. Love everything that I do, I just wish this last semester wasn't such a drag!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Be 55 in abiout a month, have been a singer/guitarist/*goof-off *for 37 years...worked in the MH/MR field for several of those years, but music actually paid the bills (sadly, MH/MR work pays VERY poorly!)...also teach various instruments, do some repairs/customization, and am a photographer, as needed.
> 
> Plan to retire when that first shovel-load of dirt hits me in the face...



Have been asked for a sample on a few occasions, but hate my recordings...anyway, here's a short example, recorded with my trio, at a wine tasting: 

http://terryallanhall.com/jazzything.mp3

So, I wasn't kidding about being a goof-off.


----------



## HonuFonu23

I'm an office manager for a gov contracting company. We help build buildings and roofs... and other boring fun stuff. I 've been there for about 8 years. I'm currently looking for another job... (the business is closing indefinite soon) but I might end up getting my beehind in school. The plan is to get my associates as a physical therapy assistant. 

Job market sucks with just a high school diploma. Might as well go to school and get a degree.


----------



## Ashliewood

I'm a mom  and a wife, husband is in the service. It's interesting to hear what everyone does


----------



## JoesMum

I'm 48 and I run the computer network for an independent prep school and nursery The children are aged 3 months to 11. I'm also a CEOP Ambassador - working with others to help young people stay safe on the internet


----------



## ijmccollum

Federali, bio research.



HLogic said:


> I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.
> 
> Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?



Brown.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise

erdavis said:


> I'm 17 and still in highschool. But I've been in a nursing program for 4 years almost and gettin' my CNA liscense next month. Then will be going to college for 2 years to get my Registered Nurse degree. Then take 6 months off to hike the Appalachian Trail(been waitin' on it all my life). Then work while I do 2 more years for my BA in nursing. Then add on another 2 to get my masters.
> For now I'm a skating carhop at Sonic Drive-In and a CNA student at the hospital. After April I'll be quitin' sonic to work as a CNA.
> 
> It's interesting to see what everyone does!



You've been in a nursing program for 4 years?



Angi said:


> I want to retire, but I would have to geta job first



Lol...


----------



## ijmccollum

I am a federalie...bio research.


----------



## Yvonne G

ijmccollum said:


> Federali, bio research.
> 
> 
> 
> HLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.
> 
> Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown.
Click to expand...




No, silly...Bloodshot!!!


----------



## Kerryann

HLogic said:


> I am the sum of my years as a Computer Programmer and thrice my years as a Database Administrator plus 2 years old. I have been a DBA for the same time spent in school prior to college and was a Programmer for twice that plus 1 years. I received a B.S. in Biology (Pre-Med) the number of years I was a Programmer and one half the years I have been a DBA years ago and a B.S. in Medical Technology 5 years thence.
> 
> Armed with the above information, what color are my eyes?



You sound like a mix of my husband and I education and workwise. 

I am voting green eyes


----------

